# SawStop Review



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the title of this article; got a good chuckle.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

"haven't cut a board yet" . Thanks for the review. I guess I should be grateful this wasn't posted as a project. ho hum


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

congrats on the new saw.
+1 on mip.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought a Ninja blender today, haven't used it yet but I give it 5 stars.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

congratulations on your new saw…Great setup…I also just bought the SawStop Pro and did the same thing by using my Incra fence..safety and accuracy. A great combination. I have been giving it a good workout am really impressed with its quality and precision.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

nice review just got the same saw and installed my incra to it. made some modifcations so i can route at the right side and not have to move the fence positioner here is a pic just a thought for you to think about


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Should have asked dad to buy you health insurance until your medicare kicked in.


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

Ah O'Blame-o care - the biggest stab at personal freedom since Mao….....Great saw you will like working with it


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Will Obamacare make SawStop obsolete? Just Wondering.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Tablesaw accidents are user error.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha that's funny Rick ,I've never seen a saw cross cut or rip by itself, of course it's user error.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, great reason


----------



## rockinmichael (Nov 15, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with the title.


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

I love the title.. sad but true! Obamacare is making many people fear becoming sick or injured!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Jim, I don't think it's funny. I've seen plenty of photos and videos where someone put their hand right in front of the blade to push a board, crosscut using the fence, ripping wet lumber or other improper use.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Rick, I don't think it's funny either that's why I always suggest people buy a Saw Stop if there's any way they can afford one. I thought you were stating the obvious as a sarcastic form of humor. Sorry if I read something into it that wasn't there.


----------



## Spur (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't sweat it Jim, I read it the same way you did. Couldn't decide if it was a clever joke or someone being contrary.

Dan, good pickup! The upgrade to the sawstop was something I do not regret. I also like the peace of mind since I have a 10 year old and a 5 year old who enjoy working with daddy in the garage. Despite all the best teaching, it comes down to learning good practices and repetition. My boys are not there yet, and a nice safety net of the sawstop is more than worth the cost.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

so let me get this straight-you're blaming the fact that you don't have health insurance on Obamacare? Obamacare is probably the best chance at getting insurance you've ever had. Look, I am politically very, very liberal. I also love woodworking. One of the things I love about it is that it's something I can share with people who I probably disagree with on many issues. Why do you have to ruin that? Do you just assume everyone agrees with you on everything? I think I've contributed some valuable things to Lumberjocks. People have written and thanked me for help. From now on, maybe every time I post something, I'll put a little aside that says George Bush is a war criminal. Do you think that would raise the level of conversation about woodworking here?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mitch
I for one (of many I'm sure) want to thank you for all you have contributed to Ljs over the past years. Your blogs and other post are always helpful and informative. Thank you so much ! This is not meant as an endorsement of anyone's political views just as a thank you.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

i like the Obama saw im getting one soon ,i mean sawstop


----------



## steveni70 (Apr 21, 2009)

If you hate being required to have private health insurance, you're really going to hate Medicare!

Wait a second… he gave 5 stars to a saw he hasn't used, and gave 0 stars to a health care act he hasn't used. Sweet irony!

I would say keep your politics out of tool reviews, but this isn't even a review.


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Guys'
Seems like I hit a nerve. Let me restate my position:
The Sawstop was purchased to reduce my chances of an accident.
I don't want to show up at the emergency room to be at the mercy 
of any government insurance.
They warned me that politics could draw blood, I just hope the saw doesn't.
Let's all just go back to the shop.
Dan


----------



## rydonmf (Jul 12, 2010)

Well said Mitch.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Is it just me, or does every post about a Saw Stop saw lead to an argument on this site?


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I think this is hands down the absolute best table saw on the market today. Not only because of the sawstop technology but it is just a quality saw. the power, fit and finish and operation and trueness of the table is just the best Ive used. thanks for the review.


----------



## twobyfour16 (Nov 9, 2008)

Late addition to this thread - I recently bought a Sawstop & was able to work a deal without the fence. The retailer simply sold me the whole package, and did a 'return' for the fence. Saved about $180 on the saw (which did not nearly off-set the incra system cost, but helped). Just my 2 cents worth on an older thread.


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

> nice review just got the same saw and installed my incra to it. made some modifcations so i can route at the right side and not have to move the fence positioner here is a pic just a thought for you to think about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is a very old thread, but I was reading some SawStop review, as I am thinking about getting one. I really like what you did with the router table on the far right of the table saw. That is an excellent solution to the usual problem of having to move the positioned every time you want to use the table saw after using the router, or vice-versa. I'll haver to keep this in mind.

Breeze


----------



## VillageCarver (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm really not interested in the 16,00 plans and wish I could block this spam from my LJ thread


----------

